# Duncndisorderly's WIP



## duncndisorderly (May 10, 2012)

Hi all, this is my first post outside of a quick intro so I'll just get on with it.
the following are my grey knights WIP.
first my Contemptor dread
At this stage I had basically tacked the model together. 




























leading on from here it was an undercoat and drybrush










from this point in I basically added lots of layers of green wash and blue wash with three green to every one blue, Im going for corroded look on the armour which fits the fluff of my Knights being stationed on a death world with a corrosive atmosphere, again I'm waffling


----------



## duncndisorderly (May 10, 2012)

same as above but this time with the flash on

















just noticed a chip in the paint on the leg, oh buggeration


----------



## duncndisorderly (May 10, 2012)

and too finish off, a nice little bit of headwork


----------



## duncndisorderly (May 10, 2012)

So this is the completed Contemptor and I’m really happy with this piece and will be doing my 2nd Contemptor in the same style to match

























next up my nemesis Dread Knight Mordrac the Ghost Knight


----------



## duncndisorderly (May 10, 2012)

I magnetised the arms and there supports to allow me to adjust the pose on the arms, paint wise I’m gonna aim this one to be similar to the dreadknights, kind of a weathered metallic feel


----------



## duncndisorderly (May 10, 2012)

I moved on at pace with this model which is often the way, I seem to find a few days to paint and crack on with it then weeks go by with no progress at all, so heres the base for the NDK, again I'm going for that corrosive theme










Pilot










And another shot


----------



## duncndisorderly (May 10, 2012)

This is my Mordrak conversion, you may recognise the torso as Lysander , next step undercoat


----------



## duncndisorderly (May 10, 2012)

Sorry Mordrak bumped the NDK, anyway back to business

This was basically the completion of the NDK
First of I got round to sorting out the sword, basically drybrush boltgun then loads of layers of asurmen blue, little lightning and then a gloss varnish, would really appreciate C&C on this as I have another sword which i'm thinking of doing the same way but using Baal red and going for a burning lava type effect for the other hand.
Flash off








Flash on









I also attempted to sort the pilot out as he was in danger of disappearing into the background so I redid the armor to make it stand out a little more


















Needless to say I still have a little more work to do but overall I'm really pleased with how this piece is coming together


----------



## duncndisorderly (May 10, 2012)

And a couple of shots of Brother Faethor with Brother Thibor too finish off



















All C&C welcomed and thanks for taking the time too look


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Great work on the Contemptor and the Dreadknight. The weathered metallics look top notch. Nice job on the conversion too.


----------



## duncndisorderly (May 10, 2012)

Next Project:
I really wanted to make a GM for my Grey Knights that looked different, (still needs a name if anyone has any ideas) so i grabbed the Tyrant of Badab mini from forgeworld and got stuck in to my bits box and have come up with the following bits (Blu-Tacked on at the moment)

















from there 

I have removed the warding stave end from the librarian arm and replaced it with a halberd, its actually a little longer than the standard halberd by about 4mm, not sure if I'm gonna cut it down or not, anyway I have now undercoated although everything is still Blu tacked at the moment pending a final fix.










I have also finished a Strike Squad barring the bases :cheers: 

Strike Squad Vexlar from right to left, Brother Pylos, Brother Strobos, Justicar Vexlar










And Brothers Blatu and Belos










Group shot


----------



## duncndisorderly (May 10, 2012)

Update on my Grand Master
I have now added more detail and have build up the metal coats to give a more realistic steel plating effect (I think), I also did some work on the shoulders with writing on the books and washes on the gold, again not finished but getting close now. I do find that every time I take pictures I spot more bits that still need to be done but I'm beginning to see this as a good tool to check where I'm at
Apologies for the pictures but my camera phone is all I currently have so please bear with me, thanks for looking


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

That is a great looking model Dunc!


----------



## duncndisorderly (May 10, 2012)

And this is the final update on my GM who I'm now claiming is completed.
I give you Grand Master Pyros Vall, any C&C as usual appreciated


----------



## duncndisorderly (May 10, 2012)

Librarian Update
Brother Tiresias the farsighted


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Lovely work!, great conversions, rep to you!


----------

